# King Edward or Allama Iqbal?



## Haseeb Ahmad (Oct 21, 2012)

I am thinking to opt for a government medical college but i am confused btw ke and aimc.....my merit allows me to get admission in either of them...please help me out...


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

K.E of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## Haseeb Ahmad (Oct 21, 2012)

but man since ke is now issuing its own degree isnt aimc more suitable which is offering uhs one degree which i last heard is of more worth...?


----------



## Haseeb Ahmad (Oct 21, 2012)

pluc aimc has got better facilities in every respect...


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

King edward issues its own degree because it is now a university itself, not a college. and consider this, why do you think King Edward was raised to the status of University while Allama Iqbal wasn't?


----------



## Asad Dogar (Jun 1, 2012)

go for K.E .I'm going for K.E too.


----------

